# Vugo issues



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

During each ride, vugo ads are being displayed the entire time. But at the end of each trip it says "ads shown: 0". What's the deal with that? Have any of had this happen? How did you fix it?

Thank you! 
P.s. This is my first post. I just joins ten minutes ago


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

how much are you making weekly or monthly with Vugo?


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention I just started it yesterday. After the trips I get the zero ads shown message. I'm wondering if vugo is a scam.


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah so I haven't gotten paid yet. Since it's saying zero ads were shown each time, I'm wondering if I'll get paid


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys, we are launching a number of advertisers this month and at least one nationwide campaign. We are looking forward to helping drivers earn more through advertising. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Vugo said:


> Hey guys, we are launching a number of advertisers this month and at least one nationwide campaign. We are looking forward to helping drivers earn more through advertising. Thanks for being patient.


Do drivers have to sign a Vugo contract? How long is the contract for? What are the rates that the drivers get paid? How often do they get paid? thx.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Do drivers have to sign a Vugo contract? How long is the contract for? What are the rates that the drivers get paid? How often do they get paid? thx.


Drivers agree to the driver terms and conditions when they download our application. We pay drivers 60% of advertising revenue which can vary depending on the location the driver primarily drivers in (For example NYC is going to pay more than OKC) and the trips that the driver takes. Advertisers for special events and certain audiences will be more valuable than others depending on the passenger's TripIntent.


----------



## mike827 (Oct 21, 2015)

Can Vugo use a credit card scanner (like square or amazon register) to accept tips? or is it paypal only?

If paypal only, can it use the paypal credit card scanner?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Vugo said:


> Hey guys, we are launching a number of advertisers this month and at least one nationwide campaign. We are looking forward to helping drivers earn more through advertising. Thanks for being patient.


If the passenger put the address into Uber do we still need to enter the address into vugo or will it automatically detect it?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

limepro said:


> If the passenger put the address into Uber do we still need to enter the address into vugo or will it automatically detect it?


Yes, is a separate cotton app


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

mike827 said:


> Can Vugo use a credit card scanner (like square or amazon register) to accept tips? or is it paypal only?
> 
> If paypal only, can it use the paypal credit card scanner?


Not sure. I haven't received a tip yet. Still no ads


----------



## Strillin (Oct 30, 2015)

From my experience 100% not worth it. They advertise everywhere that they pay drivers for ads, but only after weeks of using the app and displaying adds for free using your data, they tell you they only have paid sponsors in two cities. I believe its NY and maybe Chicago. They blame their lack of response on having a small team, but it seemed liked they new I wouldn't like that for an answer and tried to avoid my email. So basically if you want to display adds for them on the off chance of a tip, go for it. I'd rather carry a square or PayPal scanner.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 31, 2015)

I agree Strillin. What would stop anyone reading about this Vugo concept from just displaying their own 'ad', advertising the fact that tips are graciously accepted? A square reader for the physical interface.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Strillin said:


> From my experience 100% not worth it. They advertise everywhere that they pay drivers for ads, but only after weeks of using the app and displaying adds for free using your data, they tell you they only have paid sponsors in two cities. I believe its NY and maybe Chicago. They blame their lack of response on having a small team, but it seemed liked they new I wouldn't like that for an answer and tried to avoid my email. So basically if you want to display adds for them on the off chance of a tip, go for it. I'd rather carry a square or PayPal scanner.


Hi All,

I am intrigued by most anything that can add revenue so I actually called Vugo and spoke with Mike there.

They are a small company with about 7 people and it appears they are working on getting more national accounts so we can get paid BUT he said most companies don't make new ad budgets until next year so they are more or less in a holding pattern until the but supposedly they are in or will be in negotiations with several national companies next year....I hope it works out with the national accounts since I work in a smallish town and there may not be much opportunity to get alot of ads here.

I have a smart phone and access to a tablet but I have not yet DL the app yet....I may do so just for "practice" but I won't expect anything big to happen until at least next year (he didn't say exactly how far into the next year tho)....I'd imagine drivers in big towns will make $$ from ads faster than drivers in smaller markets (like myself).

I think we'll have to be patient BUT I for one hope it works out....would be nice to get a little extra $$ while driving.

Andy

PS - A computer savvy person could make their own ads on a computer screen and make $$ BUT then you'd have to go out and line up advertisers yourself....Vugo would be turn key but so that's a goof feature (no work needed) nice but then we'll have to wait until they get the advertisers lined up...


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am intrigued by most anything that can add revenue so I actually called Vugo and spoke with Mike there.
> 
> ...


I got an email a week or two ago saying they have ads ready to be displayed but it was a total lie. They have no desire to communicate to us that they're not ready yet. I started this in October beLIEving there would be ads even then. I got a bigger plan so I could have mobile wifi in my car for Vugo. I live in SAn Diego.


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am intrigued by most anything that can add revenue so I actually called Vugo and spoke with Mike there.
> 
> ...


Anything happening for you?


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Vugo said:


> Hey guys, we are launching a number of advertisers this month and at least one nationwide campaign. We are looking forward to helping drivers earn more through advertising. Thanks for being patient.


No ads yet in sanding I even after I got an email saying there are ads.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It's closing in on the first quarter of the new year. Anything new?


----------



## Ron Robinson (Apr 20, 2017)

Been running Vugo for three months now... NO PAY AT ALL. They do not answer emails, either. Anobody know and network that actually Pays? Pinkzcreen app is gone from the app store and Vieuer is slow off the markm on responding to their Webb form...email to their published email address was rejected as undeliverable.


----------

